# Today, June 6th.............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm not sure where to post this, and maybe its not even appropriate. But, somehow, I feel it needs to be said.

A lot is being said about today's date, 060606. Mark of the Beast and all that. But is also the anniversary of D-Day, June 6, 1944.

I remember that day. The biggest headlines ever in our local paper. A day of joy and sadness. A bright opening in war-weary years. I remember the wail of a neighbor woman when she got news of the death of someone, her husband, son, I never knew. Women holding their breath when that military sedan appeared on our street. Churches being open for prayer.

It just reminds me that the guns we have so freely, came at a terrible price. Never forget that.

Sorry if I got a little maudlin there.

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

> A lot is being said about today's date, 060606. Mark of the Beast and all that. But is also the anniversary of D-Day, June 6, 1944.


Here here Bob! :smt038 I thought the same thing this morning.... :smt093



> It just reminds me that the guns we have so freely, came at a terrible price. Never forget that.


 I agree! rayer:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've got some silly people who are raising hell today because I set them w/ apts for today = 6-6-06. I told them, too bad. I gotta be here, you can too


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> A lot is being said about today's date, 060606. Mark of the Beast and all that. But is also the anniversary of D-Day, June 6, 1944.
> 
> It just reminds me that the guns we have so freely, came at a terrible price. Never forget that.


+1

This is the more important than any stupid "mark of the beast". I knew that the anniversary would get drowned out by some silly movie and some silly date. Those citizen soldiers that sacrificed their lives deserve more than that. I know I'll be saying a prayer tonight.

Also, I'm gonna watch Saving Private Ryan and probably some Band of Brothers when I get home from work. :-D


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I see the end... It's coming... It's almost upon us....

No, wait... It's the delivery guy w/ my lunch.

Whew! What a relief!!!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> I see the end... It's coming... It's almost upon us....
> 
> No, wait... It's the delivery guy w/ my lunch.
> 
> ...


Man! Don't do that! you had me scared half to death! :smt021

:-D


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Method said:


> Those citizen soldiers that sacrificed their lives deserve more than that. I know I'll be saying a prayer tonight.


+1

absent companions......


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Great post Bob!!! I agree whole heartedly!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

I saw The Omen earlier. :-D


----------

